# How high up



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

How high would you say a bow stand needs to be, in a Oak Flat, Hunting a trail, Ladder stand, or Tree climber? I guess this would depend on what cover you had etc, but Generally how high up do you hunt?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

AS you said it depends upon cover. I like mine about 18 feet. However, I have hunted at 12 feet and up to 20 feet. I have also hunted out of ground blind. That is cool when they walk within 10 feet of you.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

redduck said:


> AS you said it depends upon cover. I like mine about 18 feet. However, I have hunted at 12 feet and up to 20 feet. I have also hunted out of ground blind. That is cool when they walk within 10 feet of you.


:smile:

X2 - Pick what might work for the situation. I've hung a stand on a power pole, sat on top of a 30' high gravel pile, and dug pits I sat in.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

My tripods are 10ft. I feel a little uncomfortable any higher than that.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

anything from 15 to 25 is what i like to get around but as long as you are out of sight and don't move to fast you should be good


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have hunted from the ground up to...well, too high. 

Several things come into play here, one is you are trying to get out of sight of the deer for when you have to move to draw your bow. Cover plays a big part in that. Many times in Texas you are limited on how high you can go, because the cover is short.

The second thing is shot angle. If you get to high, it becomes impossible to get both lungs and the margin for error becomes very small. Not to mention the extra danger of falling and the difficulty of shooting at extreme angles. Just some things to think about.

In a perfect situation I would say 10-15 feet is ideal.


----------

